# Friesian/Morgan Cross mare



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Two things stand out to me...

First, her back seems fairly long. This means you'll have to work on building up her abdominal muscles to help support that long back.

Second, I can't tell if she's sickle-hocked or standing camped out. I'm leaning more toward her being fairly sickle-hocked. I know this effects their jumping ability, but someone with a bit more experience may be able to explain exactly how.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

its sickle-hocked. I think so myself (although I am not so good at conformation  ) but ive also had others say that as well. As for the long back, I do a lot of hill work and long and low to build her back up, any other exercise suggestions?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

How old is she? It appears to me that she has the beginnings of a sway-back; often a side affect of a long back. 

What level are you wanting her to reach? I don't see her as being much more than a lower level eventer, or perhaps a hunter. Long backed horses often have a hard time 'bringing themselves in' on the jumps. She has a clean looking jump though, from what I can see in that one picture.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

Endiku she is 8, ive asked the vet about her back, its not swayed. She just has a "curvy" back which he said is common for Friesians, and her big high wither gives her the appearance of it but he said after the wither its straight. She also has a lot more muscle built up, the confo photos were after her many years as a pasture puff and occasional walking trail ride lol. its not that curved now.


----------

